# Half Brother to Half Sister Breeding



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate to ask this almost as much as I hate even thinking about it. 

I made the mistake of breeding a junior buck to only one junior doe. They have bred 4 times and she came back into heat today. The other buck I have here is proven, but is this doe's half brother. I need her in milk.

I have even considered breeding her to my neighbors ND buck, but obviously that isn't as convenient as the other option.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So breed her to your buck.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Stacey! So, it's ok to breed her to her half brother? What about when it comes to selling the kids from this breeding, can I do that with a clear conscience? I'm not familiar with all the rules of line breeding.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

If they have the same sire, different dams, how closely bred are the dams? Or vice versa if they have the same dam. If the other parents have very different genetics, I would breed them.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Carli, same as any breeding. If there is nothing wrong with them, sell them. If something is wrong that shows up later, like sterility they were born with, you would deal with it the same as any other sale.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd do it. Wouldn't be squeamish about buying a kid from such a breeding either. 

When I bred dogs my mentor always said "Breed 'em tight, breed 'em right!" Obviously a fan of line breeding... Most of my nicest dogs were heavily line bred & outcrosses were chosen carefully...

At least with goats if you get a dud, you can eat it


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Alrighty! Thanks ladies


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I do this fairly often here and haven't had any bad results from breeding half siblings. I sometimes also breed a doe back to her sire. It has always gone well until a kidding last spring. I had to euthanize the buckling at birth because he had a severe parrot mouth and his ears were different sizes. The only issue I saw with the doeling was an extra teat and a slight underbite. I sold her to a coworker for what the meat man would have paid for her. He raises goats, mostly pygmys for pets, meat and milk. The doeling hardly grew in her new home and I doubt it's from his management because the other two Nubians I sold him are growing fine. He informed me that the undersized kid died last month and had only gained a couple pounds since he got her. I won't repeat father/daughter breedings with that buck, however his daughters who were bred back to their paternal half brother kidded with normal kids.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info Kathie. That makes me feel better. Now I'm kicking myself for not doing this earlier instead of setting myself up for July babies :/ 

Watching the proven buck breed her makes me think it's just a matter of the junior buck being young. They have very different "styles" which leads me to believe the junior buck just wasn't following through. Time will tell!


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

Not only should they be fine, they could be great. A breeder/friend of mine had a half brother/half sister breeding that resulted in the 3rd place junior yearling at the national show!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Just like any other breeding - it could be anything from a dud to a champion  Linebreeding like this can result in the strong points thrown, weak points thrown or a mix of both in the off springs. Good choice using a proven buck - hope she takes. Dams are not related whatsoever.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a 3/4 brother/sister breeding this year.  Their sire was Pruittville's Pilgrim and their dams were full sisters out of Saada's Bearly Adonijah. I'm hoping for a buckling.  Then I can use him on a couple other does who have Adonijah in their pedigree and then hopefully breed any doelings from that to my Pruittville's Sugar Ray. Yeah--if the does all cooperate. LOL And planning three years in advance doesn't always work. :/ hehe


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Just make sure the half they share, you like, and you are good to go.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I once had a buck that was the product of the breeder not separating the kids soon enough. There was a set of twins, and the buckling bred the doeling and... produced my buck. Who was an awesome, gorgeous buck and always produced outstanding offspring. I don't recommend this, obviously, but this is just to say that it can work out incredibly well. 

And as the others have said, if it does not work out well, there is always "Crock Pot Goat Tikka Masala".


----------

